# mint az egyedül kapható tej vagy a hurka



## Encolpius

Véletlenül bukkantam rá erre a szövegre, részlet: "és nemcsak azért, mert olyan általános termékeket kellett népszerűsíteniük, mint az *egyedül *kapható tej vagy a hurka." Nem értem, mit jelent, mi a szerepe az egyedül szónak ebben a szövegkörnyezetben. Esetleg hogy lehetne angolra fordítani. Köszi.


----------



## uress

Valószínűleg túl fiatal vagy hozzá: csak egyféle volt belőle. A mai logikával: minek akkor reklám? De akkor volt értelme, és volt logikája.


----------



## Zsanna

Valószínűleg igazad lehet, uress, de én nem lennék túl fiatal hozzá, mégis rosszul hangzik ez magyarul, akármit is akar jelenteni.

Más értelmezési lehetőségek, de szigorúan kiindulva abból, amit írtak: csak akkor vásárolható (a tej vagy a hurka), ha egyedül mégy be a boltba érte, vagy esetleg: volt bolt, ahol csak a tejet vagy hurkát árultak, ami szintén nonszensz.

Lehet, hogy régen nem volt nagy választék az üzletekben, de ilyen magyartalanságokkal csak most lehet igazán találkozni!


----------



## uress

Pedig nem új jelenség ez a szerkezet, sőt kifejezetten régiessé kezd válni.


----------



## Encolpius

Egyetértek, hogy nekem sem tűnik idegennek, újnak (nem vagyok annyira fiatal), csak nem értem a szerepét, vagyis ebben pedig Zsannával értek egyet. Ezért is kérdeztem, hogy le lehet-e értelmesen fordítani angorra (ha értelmetlen szó ). Ez egy *üres frázis* (nem tudom a helyes magyar kifejezést, lefordítottam a cseh szót, és szóvirág, üres frázis van a szótáramban) a régi időkből?


----------



## uress

Ez itt nem üres frázis, tényleg csak egyféle volt kapható -és ezt a mai időkből visszatekintve talán még különösen fontos is megemlíteni, mert ma már ez nemcsak, hogy nem természetes, de fiatalok sokszor már nem is tudják, hogy ez volt a helyzet*, és ez bevett formula volt anno. Talán van az angolban is valami szokott fordulat erre, de kapásból nem jut eszembe, hogy lenne.

*= Régi szövegek értelmezésekor egyébként pont ez szokott lenni az egyik legnagyobb probléma, hogy az adott kor magától értetődő dolgait nem szokták leírni, és később egyes részek már értelmezhetetlenek. Ilyenkor kellenek ezek a háttérinformációk, melyek hihettelenül hasznosak fordításkor, ugyanolyan ez, mint a szakma ismerete a szakmai fordításhoz.


----------



## tokiobird

Ez tényleg rossz fogalmazás, 'egyféle' kellene helyette.


----------



## uress

Nem egyféle volt, az egyféle rossz szó.


----------



## tokiobird

tényleg, volt többféle tej is?  azt hittem, volt tej mint termék, és kész. milyenek voltak? fajtára gondolsz? márkák nemigen voltak, én arra gondoltam.


----------



## uress

De az egyfajta, egyféle nem a márkákat jelentette, mert az anno nem is volt kérdés, minek lett volna több márka, nem volt rá szükség (megjegyzem, tényleg nem, az még tejből tej volt...). Volt sima tej és jegyes tej, de kicsit még a kakaós és az író is ideszámított.


----------



## Zsanna

uress said:


> De az egyfajta, egyféle nem a márkákat jelentette,...


 Pedig, tegyük hozzá, jelenthet_né_. Egyébként rájöttem, hogy mi a baj: túl sok információt akar egyszerre kifejezni a mondat.
Ha ezt írták volna: "és nemcsak azért, mert olyan általános termékeket kellett népszerűsíteniük, mint az *egyedül *kapható tej vagy a hurka." Esetleg utána jöhetne egy külön mondatban a magyarázat, hogy azokból úgyis csak egy fajta létezett, de ez már nem is tudom, hogy szükséges-e.
A tej v. a hurka elég köznapi cikk ahhoz, hogy ne a márka döntse el, hogy vesszük vagy sem (pláne, ha a reklámszövegre is emlékszünk: "A tej élet, erő, egészség!" - tehát azért kell venni, mert a szervezetnek szüksége van rá.)
De pl. a Traubiból is (csak) egy volt - azaz, abból a fajta üdítőből. (Volt más nevű üdítő ital is, de ha szőlőt tartalmazott, nem volt szénsavas, ha meg szénsavas volt, nem szőlő ízű volt.) Mivel az üdítőitalok között lehetett válogatni, így hívták fel a figyelmet arra, hogy ez is megjelent és kipróbálandó.
Tehát a márkák maguk csak annyit jelentettek, hogy "ez újabb, más (ízű, összetevőjű stb.), mint egy ugyanilyen kategóriájú termék", tehát ilyen szempontból még jó is, ha nem játszadoztak a tejjel legalább. (Pedig szerintem biztosan próbálkoztak egy idő után.)

A fordítás szempontjából azt kellene eldönteni, hogy kinek milyen célból kell. Ha bármilyen hivatalos céllal készül, akkor igyekezni kell ugyanolyan bénán és kétértelműen visszaadni, ahogy az a magyarban is volt, ha valami magán célra (és ebből a bosszantás kimarad), akkor pedig el lehet róla felejtkezni szerintem.


----------

